# Health insurance for residency. Buying/selling cars.



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Ciao, newby here. I am looking at moving to live in Italy with my Italian girlfriend. Applying for residency (with a kit obtained from the post office), gives the following criteria:

- Passport
- Evidence of employment or self-employment
- Health insurance

I have dual British and Australian citizenship but am not technically a permanent resident of either country. I also have a European Health Insurance card that I have already used recently at the outpatients of one Italian hospital. 

My first question is, what reputable company can anyone suggest, to obtain health insurance - either in Europe or Australia, that would fulfill the health insurance criteria of a residency application? 

I believe travel insurance for emergency health cover would not constitute residency application criteria?

If I was approved for Italian residency, I would not have to maintain a personal health insurance policy - as I would have the rights to use the Italian health system?

Second question:

I have a Swedish registered car that I would like to sell in Italy but have been told by the local authority that I cannot do that until I have residency - which takes about six months (?). Is this true, residency takes 6 months or longer? Same for buying a vehicle I believe. 

Is it legally possible to sell to a wreckers yard (its an old car), if I take the plates off and mail them back to Sweden with appropriate forms?

The car is due for an inspection before the end of December and I do not want to make the very expensive return journey to Sweden just for that. Its a pity that a local inspection station cannot do it but Sweden has no provision for this.

Also, as I eventually wish to purchase a motorhome, I wondered if I could make a trade-in of my Swedish car to a commercial dealer?

Thanks for your attention!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

philotalian said:


> If I was approved for Italian residency, I would not have to maintain a personal health insurance policy - as I would have the rights to use the Italian health system?
> 
> Second question:
> 
> I have a Swedish registered car that I would like to sell in Italy but have been told by the local authority that I cannot do that until I have residency - which takes about six months (?). Is this true, residency takes 6 months or longer? Same for buying a vehicle I believe.


You would need to pay the fees one way or the other. If you aren't working or receiving an EU pension then there is an annual fee.

If you're paperwork is all in order it shouldn't take six days. If it isn't then it could take forever. The moment you have residence you can buy a car.

My guess you'd need to find somebody willing to "import" your car. Won't be easy from what you state.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Perhaps some useful information here https://www.gov.uk/living-in-italy


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

In my view, you shouldn't have bothered with the kit from the Post Office, as the requisites listed (proof of income or employment, health insurance, etc.) are for immigrants from outside the EU.

As you hold UK citizenship, you only need to show up at the "Comune" where you decided to settle and bring your British passport and the tenancy agreement or property deed of your home. Your residency will be registered within 48 hours.


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Arturo,

Really, you think that's all I have to do, to apply for residency, just show up at the Commune and not have proof of income or employment? I hope its that simple but am quite willing to show what ever is needed. 

I will not have a tenancy agreement as I will be sharing my Italian girlfriend's residence. Perhaps she might have to sign some sort of declaration?

How long then, do you think it would take me to get residency? Someone else said it should not take six days. Perhaps the six month period I read was referring to non EU people. And if I was successful, that means I would be allowed to use the national health system, buy and sell cars etc?

Also, I have an Australian driver's licence but not a UK one. I am applying for residency under my UK passport, so wondering if the Australian licence will be a problem, or only if I go to buy/sell a car? If I have residency by the time I go to buy a car, perhaps it will be easier to change the Australian licence for an Italian one?

Appreciate your input!


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok, I did some research on the net, and I must admit I wasn't entirely right. 

The rules regarding the entry and stay of UK citizens (along with citizens of any other EU member state) in Italy are codified in the Legislative Decree 6 February 2007 no. 30, which introduced in the Italian legislation the contents of the EU directive 2004/38/CE on the right of citizens of the Union and their family members to move and reside freely within the territory of the Member States.

According to the law in force, EU citizens moving to Italy for a period longer than 90 days have to register their residence at the local "ufficio anagrafe" bringing the following documents:
- A valid passport (or other valid travel document);
- Proof of employment or registration in a school or university or other learning institution, or either a signed affidavit of sufficient economic means to support him/herself and not be a burden of the Social Services (the yearly gross amount estimated for a single person is 5,577.00 Euros);
- Proof of health insurance or other document granting cover for health services in Italy (for UK citizens a E106 or E109 form will do, to be applied for beforehand at HMRC).

In your case, a signed statement from your girlfriend (see the relevant form), together with a copy of her photo ID, will provide proof of your residential address.

However, if your papers are in order the whole process shouldn't take longer than a few days. It mostly depends on the "Comune" and the work ethics of its employees...

For what concerns your Australian driving license, you could either obtain an International Driving Permit from NRMA and drive with it in Italy for the first year, or if you are currently in the UK you would be better off if you converted your Australian license into a British one, as British driving licenses can be converted into Italian ones, while there is no bilateral agreement in force between Australia and Italy about the reciprocal conversion of driving permits. This would mean that in order to acquire an Italian driving license you would have to take the tests in Italian at a driving school.


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks Arturo, much appreciated! I thought this might be the case from what I had read too. I had been looking into health insurance which I have found outrageously high in most cases, so was pleasantly surprised to see that the E106 or E109 forms would suffice. I had not seen that in other criteria that I had researched. Well, I hope this is the case, so will look into getting one asap. 

I do have an international NRMA licence. I recall vaguely that to convert an Aussie licence to British that you have to sit the driving test and exam, and also be a resident there for some years. Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think its a matter of just walking into the local motor registry and handing over your licence for transfer. If it is, then I will go there immediately and do it, far be it for me to sit an Italian driving test, LOL! There are reciprocal arrangements between Italy and Australia for many other things.
Cheers.

____________________________________

Ok, I did some research on the net, and I must admit I wasn't entirely right.

The rules regarding the entry and stay of UK citizens (along with citizens of any other EU member state) in Italy are codified in the Legislative Decree 6 February 2007 no. 30, which introduced in the Italian legislation the contents of the EU directive 2004/38/CE on the right of citizens of the Union and their family members to move and reside freely within the territory of the Member States.

According to the law in force, EU citizens moving to Italy for a period longer than 90 days have to register their residence at the local "ufficio anagrafe" bringing the following documents:
- A valid passport (or other valid travel document);
- Proof of employment or registration in a school or university or other learning institution, or either a signed affidavit of sufficient economic means to support him/herself and not be a burden of the Social Services (the yearly gross amount estimated for a single person is 5,577.00 Euros);
- Proof of health insurance or other document granting cover for health services in Italy (for UK citizens a E106 or E109 form will do, to be applied for beforehand at HMRC).

In your case, a signed statement from your girlfriend (see the relevant form), together with a copy of her photo ID, will provide proof of your residential address.

However, if your papers are in order the whole process shouldn't take longer than a few days. It mostly depends on the "Comune" and the work ethics of its employees...

For what concerns your Australian driving license, you could either obtain an International Driving Permit from NRMA and drive with it in Italy for the first year, or if you are currently in the UK you would be better off if you converted your Australian license into a British one, as British driving licenses can be converted into Italian ones, while there is no bilateral agreement in force between Australia and Italy about the reciprocal conversion of driving permits. This would mean that in order to acquire an Italian driving license you would have to take the tests in Italian at a driving school.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

As I said before, the required info can be found here: https://www.gov.uk/living-in-italy


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

oh thanks, I got distracted by the other links and never got back to this one. 
Cheers.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

philotalian said:


> I do have an international NRMA licence. I recall vaguely that to convert an Aussie licence to British that you have to sit the driving test and exam, and also be a resident there for some years. Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think its a matter of just walking into the local motor registry and handing over your licence for transfer.


Maybe it was like that some years ago, but things have changed a lot since then.

Last year they closed ALL the local offices, and now the licence renewal and conversion process is done by mail. According to the gov.uk website, if you have a mailing address in the UK all you have to do is fill a form and mail it together with your Aussie licence and pay a fee of £50. Your new UK licence will be in your British mailbox within 3 weeks.


----------



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

this is great Arturo, thanks for the heads up! I will look into this, I hope they let me keep my Aussie licence too as I am dual passports, but will let you know either way, would rather option for Europe anyway.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's an exchange. You trade one for the other. If you move back to Australia you exchange it again.


----------



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Thanks all so much this is brilliant.
I am just buying a house in Lamezia, all this is brilliant info is great. I am meeting the Notray on Monday. I have an Irish Passport and UK pension proof for him. I also need a car also car and house insurance. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Do I need health insurance also please? I have UK European Health Insurance Card and NI number with me, is this all I need. The local hospital Casa-Della Salute Medico (hope that’s spelt right) write my proscriptions for me F.O.C. But I have been told a local GP would need private medical cover! And will not take the EU Card, is this true?

Also I have an old Triumph Bonneville 1977 she has got to come with me, when I move all my stuff, Furniture etc. any info on how I can re-register her here would be a tremendous help.

Oh yes any info on how I move all my stuff furniture etc. to Lamezia would be brilliant. I am thinking hiring a truck in the UK and pay a driver to bring it all down and take the truck back! what do you all think please?

Many thanks in advance Gerard


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're on an EU pension you should be able to sign up for the health service. So there shouldn't be a need for private health cover. You only need private insurance if you aren't working or aren't receiving an EU pension.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Gerardos300 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks all so much this is brilliant.
> I am just buying a house in Lamezia, all this is brilliant info is great. I am meeting the Notray on Monday. I have an Irish Passport and UK pension proof for him. I also need a car also car and house insurance. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


the bike cought my atenshion great bike i had one and wish i still did as for your other ??? when you have a few more posts under your belt i can help you with all your ?? cant give out contact details on here


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Best wishes for your new life in sunny Calabria.
In order to get into the SSN (the Italian version of the NHS) your EHIC is not going to be enough. You will have to apply to the HMRC for an E106 or E109 form (see my previous posting).

For moving your belongings over there, I recommend hiring an international moving company. Just look around and ask for estimates before hiring, so to get the best price/performance ratio. Maybe this will cost you a little more than just hiring a truck driver, but they will be fully insured and that would definitely help if something happens to your prized possession along the way.

Your bike could be registered as "classic motorcycle" (_moto d'epoca_ in Italian) and be exempted from road tax and also entitled to cheaper insurance rates. Try to locate a classic bike club in the area to get all the info.


----------

